# Cherry Shrimp growth



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

How fast do red cherry shrimp grow? If one was born a week or so ago is it possible for it to be about 1/2" long now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know how fast they grow, but I've heard that it can take 3+ months before they are old enough to breed.... even then, they are still on the small side and will continue to grow for several more months.


----------



## plantsrockmysocks (Sep 21, 2016)

MUTigers said:


> How fast do red cherry shrimp grow? If one was born a week or so ago is it possible for it to be about 1/2" long now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is a picture of some Red Cherry Shrimps that were born around November 12th (3 weeks ago).










Zoom in on the rock and you'll be able to see some little things that look like shrimp. Here is a zoomed in picture:










I hope this gives you an idea.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

Jardiamj said:


> Here is a picture of some Red Cherry Shrimps that were born around November 12th (3 weeks ago).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! Big help. We just noticed a few shrimp that a really small compared to the others (even smaller than some of the males) and didn't know if they were babies or just small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

I have noticed that they grow much faster after the first month. Here is a picture of some that were born a little over 2 months ago and they are already berried, there are 4 females and 1 male in the middle, you can see how smaller and less colorful he is. There are again a bunch of babies on the rock.










That picture is not the best quality. Sorry!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok. The couple I was seeing must be male. The size difference is pretty much exactly what your picture shows. We've only had these shrimp since 11/13.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

